# Prologic Spider Dome 2 Man Zelt Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (22. September 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot

*Prologic  *
*Spider Dome 2 Man *
* 2 Mann Zelt 
 *
* [23645] * ​ 
*SPIDER DOME 2-Man.
* Das ultimative geräumige Zwei-Mann-Dome, Platz für zwei Personen plus Gepäck 
 • 100 % wasserdichtes HD500-Material 
 • verstärkte, doppelt vernähte Halteschlaufen 
 • Stabilisierungs-Stangen für guten Stand 
 • vorderes Schutzdach 
 • Eingang mit Zwei-Wege-Reißverschluss 
 • Vorderfenster abnehmbar, dahinter Moskito-Netz 
 • aufrollbare Vorder- und Seitenteile 
 • herausnehmbare übergrosse feste Bodenplane 
 • eckige Bodenösen 
 • zusätzliche Sturmösen 
 • breite Nähte 
 • 2 innere Aufbewahrungstaschen 
 • Reißverschluss aus haltbarem Material 
 • 12 kräftige Heringe 
 • Tragetasche 
​ *Maße:* 
 Breite 350cm
 Höhe 168cm
 Länge 240cm ​ Gewicht 15 Kilo
 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Prologic-Spider-Dome-2-Man-Zelt-Hammerpreis_p8371_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Prologic-Spider-Dome-2-Man-Zelt-Hammerpreis_p8371_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

